# GT5000 Lift Lever - When Used In Forward-Lock Position?



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd assume you'd want the mower deck to "float" by leaving the lever ungriped in lower position. Am I correct?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I would say so, I use the knob adjuster to regulate the height and then just let the lever stop at where the knob is set. But now that you mention it, I'm wondering if say when you have the plow on the front, if you adjusted the knob all the way down and locked the lever would it still float up or would it dig, I'll have to try it in the dirt and see. I've only used it in snow so never really noticed as it glides over the surface.


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have the snow/dozer blade also and I'd assume the blade floats independently anyhow due to it's design, regardless of the lift handle is pushed and locked forward. As such, the channel beam would seem to be more secure, but I am not sure. Would this impact wear/tear of the undercarriage? 

If I asked these questions to a Sears guy on the customer hotline they'd probably give me your phone number!

Regards


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I asume it does also but never really paid any attention to it while snowplowing, but I think you're right hard hits might not be good but the blade will trip unless it's locked with the bolts.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Please give me some lee-way because I disconnected my lift linkage
from the plow and I am currently using a winch to raise and lower
the plow but as memory serves my recollection is as follows :

Locking the lift lever down does not lock the plow down. The 2
lift blocks that connect to the deck lift rods are free to float up on
the lift rods and allow the plow to rise.

Turning the height adjustment knob enough to allow the lift lever
to lock in the down position will only result in a lot of “Free Travel”
when raising the lift lever.

Again, this is from memory, but I am pretty sure it is the case.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

The only time I lock the lift arm forward is when using the sleeve hitch with the deck adjuster backed off all the way.

I would not try to force it to the forward lock against the deck adjuster it will bend or break something under the tractor if forced to hard. The height adjust trunnion is against the lift bar slot when the deck is in the down position and pushing the lift bar forward to the locked position will put undue pressure on the slot, Lift adjuster and its trunnion connection in the lift bar slot.

In the down position the lift bar has play in it to allow the deck to rise if needed letting the adjuster slide in the slot, but it can not go lower for when it is down against the adjuster the adjuster is at the end of this slot and the deck can not be moved lower with out readjusting the adjuster knob to let it down. Pushing the lift bar forward puts pressure on this slot and will bend, break or cause undue wear to parts. 

Bob


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think you're right, I haven't used the plow in about 2yrs and from what I remember couldn't really get it to dig unless the ground was already loose.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

If the dozer blade is not altered and installed according to directions, It will float up even if the lift handle is locked down.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *If the dozer blade is not altered and installed according to directions, It will float up even if the lift handle is locked down. *


I'd think you'd want it that way. If you could really lock it down, I don't think you could get enough traction to really dig with it. Calling it a dozer blade for a garden tractor conjers up images of being able to move mountains. Ain't gonna happen with a GT. I doze with the bucket down on my FNH1715 locked in 4WD with Ag tires all around and it's limited as to what it can do.

I had a 54" blade for my Case 446. It was great for pushing snow and spreading light material around. That's about it. I tried some serious digging a few times and it would twist the frame and pop the hood open.


----------

